# Looing for wheels



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Check tirerack.com for the few wheels that actually fit our 5x105 lug pattern. So far, there isn't a huge aftermarket for wheels on the Cruze, but with the hype of the Sonic, we should be seeing more come out soon.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ebay


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, i tried ebay but there wasnt much of a selection. i know this 5x105 is weird, i thought the 5x110 on the cobalts was weird enough.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Discount Tire Direct has some. I got a set of 16" alloys for winter wheels off of them. One choice was black or dark gray, IIRC. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know they 16s are hard to find. I have a 2001 LS and since the tires are new I cannot see changing sizes to buy wheels and tires. You can check wheelsnext.com and tirerack They have some 16s (not many)and hubcaphaven.com has the 16in 5 spokes for 144 ea. I know FieroItaliano bought some Motegi's. he has some Pics of his "new shoes". Not sure if they were 16s or not. Hopefully by spring, there will be more aftermarket wheels to choose from. If you find some good 16s let us know and I may do likewise.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah i'm gonna check into it. I wanna kep the 16's because like Patman i have brand new tires, but also i'm not a fan of changing rim size on a car without doing suspension mods and being able to tune the computer to the new size and keep my speedo and odometer correct. plus 17s and 18s are more expensive than i care to spend on tires.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

$460 for a set of 16's not bad. anyone know the backspacing and offset of the stock wheels for comparison?


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

i have a set of 16 inch alloy cruze rims i'm selling, i just upgraded to the ltz rims. good side i'm selling the rims for 500.00. bad side i live in ohio.


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

but hey if you come get i'll sell them to u for 300 lol


----------



## jrc123 (Nov 30, 2011)

i have a white chevy cruze, and to be honest i do want a new set of wheels, just dont like the stock. what would look best on it black, clome, or something else?


----------

